# (resolved)Re: atkdisp.dll problem causes Blue Screen



## Pinkerdoodle (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello, I am having this same problem. Every time I start up a game (CSS) I get a blue screen saying something about atkdisp.dll . I tried rolling back my video card drivers but that didn't help. I also tried looking for that 'smartdoctor' on my computer but cannot find anything on it. On another forum, somebody said that after removing 'smartdoctor' and 'Asus Enhanced Nvidia Driver' that he fixed the problem. I am not sure how to remove this 'Asus Enhanced Nvidia Driver' but if somebody could help me, that would be great.

I have an Asus EN7800GTX video card and an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe motherboard.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: atkdisp.dll problem causes Blue Screen*

I found this solution on another forum. Seems like it may fix your problem also.

I have found the problem. I think this needs to be made more public. I'm going to also inform the company of which the problem was with.

However

Here's what I did to fix it:
Desktop-> Properties-> Settings-> Advanced-> ASUS

I turned off ASUS OSD, and ASUS Splendid.

OSD and Splendid are both video altering software that is supposed to enhance the "experience". OSD allows you to set Brightness/Contras/Gamma. Splended allows you to set various coloring options.

After turning these options off, I ran CSS with XFire, and received/sent messages without a problem. As of right now, this has fixed my problem. (Note: I havn't done any extensive testing, however, beforehand the computer would BSOD on the first instance of an XFire message while ingame)


----------



## Pinkerdoodle (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: atkdisp.dll problem causes Blue Screen*

Hello, and thank you for the response. I found the same forum two days ago and followed those instructions. However, I also removed the Asus Enhanced Display Drivers and installed the nvidia drivers instead. This fixed the problem.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: atkdisp.dll problem causes Blue Screen*

Great. Thanks for posting back.


----------



## chuckles (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: atkdisp.dll problem causes Blue Screen*

I tried disabling OSD and Splendid. First I disabled OSD, and then did some tests, it crashed. Then I disabled Splendid, it still crashed. I'll leave both these off anyway since I don't know if I really need them on.

My problem is a bit different however: the BSOD never happens on games (CS:S is always fine), but when I am playing back video files, if I click open a new video, or close the video player, or if the video itself finishes it's playback, at random times this will cause a BSOD citing atkdisp.dll as the cause. It happened loads in WMP, so I switched exclusively to VLC which still crashes, but not as much. 

It sucks lots though because it seems very random and is a real bane on an otherwise perfect new computer setup! I always have to be wary if I have important documents open and a video file is nearly finished playback, because sometimes a completed video playback will cause a crash!

I would try reinstalling the atkdisp.dll if anyone can tell me how. Don't know if that would do any good at all though.




Terrister said:


> I found this solution on another forum. Seems like it may fix your problem also.
> 
> I have found the problem. I think this needs to be made more public. I'm going to also inform the company of which the problem was with.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkGloveLove (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Chuckles,

I'm having exactly the same problem.

Did you get your's sorted?

Cheers,

DGL


----------



## chuckles (Sep 20, 2007)

yes I think either splendid or OSD was really the problem in the end. It didn't resolve the issue immediately, but since removing those two I haven't had a single crash in months.


----------



## DarkGloveLove (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, I was hoping you might say something else as I have always had these two turned off.....

Might see if any newer drivers/software will help.

Thanks for getting back to me.

DGL


----------



## CLINK (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks!! Terrister for the info !! I was having probs since Team fortress 2 came out then when Steam did that update to Day of Defeat Source I was blue screen crashing as soon as the map would load up. I run an Asus 7800 GTX video card. Asus A8N-SLI Premium mobo.


----------

